# Ghost RT Lector 7700 Rahmen - Modell 2012



## Tobsterpro (17. Dezember 2011)

Verkaufe hier einen nagelneuen schwarzen Ghost RT Lector Carbonrahmen in 17,5"...


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ghost-RT-Lec...ahrradteile&hash=item2c619b4c3b#ht_643wt_1217


----------

